# 3G Tweaks



## Cookiemonster84 (Mar 1, 2012)

So I've found a couple threads on XDA for speed boosting. I know that 3G turbocharger works, but does anybody knows if this one will work on ics? http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=814463

Edit: so I took the plunge and I just got these speeds, which are up from the high 300's up and down
Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


----------



## Cookiemonster84 (Mar 1, 2012)

Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


----------



## LazerOrca (Aug 2, 2011)

holy hell... so did you use this with the 3G turbocharger script?


----------



## Twisty79 (Nov 8, 2011)

No I didn't, couldn't find a working link for the 3g script. If you have one please post!

Sent from my Sauced Mesmerize using the Rootzwiki App somewhere near BFE.


----------



## sid8911 (Dec 19, 2011)

so i cant install it in twrp it just says failed


----------



## sid8911 (Dec 19, 2011)

does anybody have the 3g turbocharger download


----------



## hesh.monster (Aug 2, 2011)

It is completely possible that my memory has failed me but I think those older links for the 3g boost are amend scripted rather than edify (or maybe it's the other way round?) Either way I believe they are meant for the older 2.xx versions of CWR...


----------



## D00SH (May 27, 2012)

i thought the 3G tweaks had to be executed through script manager, and the framework service edits are a flashable zip


----------



## Twisty79 (Nov 8, 2011)

Im currently running the Deodexed EI20 Rom (2.3.5) on my Mes. When I was on Awesome Sauce JP had Asmods / Modcentral built in which could be used via terminal emulator or scriptmanager. I have combed the forums over and can't find a working link for the 3g supercharger, if anyone has this file backed up please post!!!

Edit: here is a link which also mentioned ICS & has functioning downloads.

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=991276

Sent from my Deodexed EI 20 Mesmerize using the Rootzwiki App.


----------



## Cookiemonster84 (Mar 1, 2012)

Hey sorry i have been real busy with work.
Here is the link to the post with latest downloads : 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=18703418&postcount=5021.

Also just the other day i got 2163 kbps down and 1357 up. Dont have a screenshot for that one though


----------



## Twisty79 (Nov 8, 2011)

Thank you for the reply, my ADD must have been kicking in and I overlooked the "rename from PDF" to make the file work. Thank you and No Problem!

Mesmerize using the Rootzwiki App somewhere near BFE.


----------



## VegasRomeo (Dec 27, 2011)

I just did the supercharge script. Holly crap it kicks ass. So fast! So amazing. Thanks for the link. Would of never knew about it.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


----------



## Cookiemonster84 (Mar 1, 2012)

Your welcome. I had a flashback from the froyo days and that's what made me remember this.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


----------



## NGE42 (Mar 22, 2012)

Is this still a 'thing'?

Alltel kind of sucks in the speed department most days, I'd love to give this a whirl if this is still viable on jellybean.


----------



## showcasemodr (Dec 31, 2011)

NGE42 said:


> Is this still a 'thing'?
> 
> Alltel kind of sucks in the speed department most days, I'd love to give this a whirl if this is still viable on jellybean.


Yea it is. There is still the V6 Turbocharger script (to get fully supercharged you have to patch the services.jar file). They have made an automated script to do this but I haven't been able to get it to successfully patch my services.jar. If anybody has successfuly patched their services.jar and gotten 100% supercharged would they mind shooting me a pm and letting me know how they got it to work?

There is also the 3G Turbocharger script, which I haven't gotten to try out yet.

The main thread over at XDA is here: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=991276

Downloads for the V6 and 3G are here: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=18703418&postcount=5021


----------



## NGE42 (Mar 22, 2012)

Awesome, I'll have to check those out tomorrow once I get some rest and am out of classes.

Thanks for the heads up.


----------

